# Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to stretc



## Deelite

Hi,

I'm driving from Dublin to Kerry next week (first time) and I was wondering could somebody recommend a half-way stop for me to stretch my legs and grab a coffee on the way to Kerry and on the way back to Dublin.

Thanx.


Deelite


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin*

Not quite half way but a good place to break (I think you should plan on three short breaks) is Portlaoise.  On the motorway take the Cork turnoff (its well signposted) but instead of going the Cork road head in towards Portlaoise.  Immediately on your right you'll see the Midway Hotel (Its right beside the motorway) turn in there and theres a large food court including an O'Briens and a Subway.  When you leave you can head straight back on the motorway.
If Mcdonalds is your thing theres a DriveIn that you pass at Roscrea


----------



## superdrog

*Re: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin*

Nice spot but its less than an hour out of Dublin. If you can hold on to Limerick , about 2 hours , just at the first roundabout , on the Limerick side , there is a large pub , cant remember the name , do excellent food/snacks and very reasonable.


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin*

Is it Flanagans or Finnegans.  Can't remember the name but it is a good spot to stop.

So morning coffee in Portlaoise.  Lunch outside Limerick.  Now any suggestions for afternoon tea?


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin*

[broken link removed]

Its Finnegans.  As far as i remember its at the roundabout where you go onto to the Limerick by pass.  Its over the far side so you need to take the turn off after the one for the bypass.  (ie at the roundabout you don't go on the bypass but go as if you're heading towards Limerick).  You can't miss it


----------



## ajapale

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

A half way stop depends on what part of Kerry you are talking about. Tarbert is a long way from Tousist!

The kids like McDonalds in Roscrea and in fairness to McD's they do a decent cup of coffee.

Rackett hall in Roscrea has horrible coffee and the service is slow.

I havent been to the Dunkerrin Arms(?) out side Roscrea but it was ok a few years ago.

I find Limerick City to close to Tralee/Killarney and since the bypass have avoided it.

I have written about Matt the Treshers here before. They are the ryanair of road side service stop. "What part of 'we dont like kids' do you not understand". Anyway there is another post on this topic elsewhere.

For a change you could call into Marks and Spencers in Naas or Newbridge and buy a salad / sandwitch and consume in  the lay by at Moneygall or Toomevara. Stock up in Kilarney on your way back.


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*



ajapale said:


> I have written about Matt the Treshers here before. They are the ryanair of road side service stop. "What part of 'we dont like kids' do you not understand". Anyway there is another post on this topic elsewhere.


 

I too have written about Matt the Threshers here.  If you don't have children with you it could be a good place to stop.  Its on the right in Birdhill.  you can't miss it


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*



ajapale said:


> Rackett hall in Roscrea has horrible coffee and the service is slow.
> .



Rackett Hall in Roscrea is now in the hands of a receiver afaik, though it may be sold on as a going concern.  I had heard that used to be a good spot.


----------



## shesells

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

We stopped at a garage on the way in to Mountrath (going Dublin-Killarney) a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing. A hot deli, a cold deli and an ice cream counter. Seats inside and outside and it won't break the bank. Will definitely stop there again, beats the usual McDonalds in Roscrea!


----------



## QuercusBlue

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

I travel dublin to kerry on a regular basis. If you are interested in 'pit stops' type breaks and no need to turn off the main route then I would recommend (Dublin - Kerry direction) - Mountrath petrol station on left as you enter mounthrath, Toomevara petrol station (statoil I think)on way out of town on the left hand side and discount fuels on left about a mile before Newcastlwest. You can 'pick and mix' on your way back depending on how the driving is going
I travel this road more often than I care to, and I find these great for a quick cup of tea, stretch leg, toilet and/or cheap petrol - without adding too much time to an already long journey time. Most petrol station have deli/coffee tea making facilities so you can make it to you liking. If you are interested in a meal then Rackett hall in Roscrea is good - and if kids are with you then it has to be McDonalds in Roscrea as recommended above. Enjoy Kerry
CB


----------



## FredBloggs

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

I have also stopped at that filling station in Mountrath - there's also a restaurant right beside it.  Easy to park at.

I'd still recommend going into The food Court in the Midway in Portlaoise.  right beside the motorway and won't add 5 mins onto your journey


----------



## tiger

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

Had the same problem last month.  Skipped Matt the Threshers as the other half had stopped there once before years ago & didn't like it.  Stopped in Finnegans in Annycotty (the first roundabout the Dublin side of Limerick) on the way there (average) and back (poor).
Don't plan to visit it again, but there seems to be little or no alternatives?  They place was very busy both times, all I can say is the locals must have low standards


----------



## Thirsty

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

Much nicer spot just the other side of Mountrath (only a mile or two outside village) is a spot called Castletown, it's sign posted with a brown tourist sign to the left.  There's a lovely old mill, bridge, weir and peaceful grassy spot to have your picnic just by the river.  Plenty of space for the children to run around for a bit.


----------



## SkippyOD

*Re: Driving: Dublin to Kerry - Kerry to Dublin recommend a half-way stop for me to st*

10 minutes outside Limerick on the Kerry side is Adare, beautiful village. Whether its half way depends on where in Kerry you are going. Its around 1hr 40 to Tralee and 2hrs to Killarney. Collins on the corner is a nice place.


----------

